# My kid and my money go to U of F



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Spent most of yesterday getting my daughter off to college.
Drove her to Gainesville, carried her odds and ends up
4 flights of stairs (including small fridge) Made some alterations
for her to the dorm bunk. Ran her to the mall for items forgotten.
Ate dinner with her, dropped her off at the dorm.
Surprised her, she told me she didn't think an "old coot" could
make that many trips up and down 4 flights of stairs, and
then sherpa up a refrigerator without stopping. Got a big hug
and a thanks and off she went. I've been lucky that my kid
enjoys being on, in, and around the water as much as I do.
She has been on the water since her first trip at 6 months old.
On the slow drive back to Palm Coast through the wind and
rain of Fay I had plenty of time to think about her growing up.
She's always wanted to go on the boat. Never a problem
getting up and ready at 4 am. Always the first to get a line
in the water. Usually caught the biggest and the most.
At 18 she has probably caught more and larger fish than
most people will in their whole life. Stubborn, smart, tough.
Yeah, I'm proud of her. 
      This is my brag, just a bit of 18 years:




































































































When she was much younger we would tease her.
We told her that when she was ready for a boy friend
we would put an ad in the personals:

"Wanted: Young man, age 15-17
     likes to fish and dive
        Must have boat
       Send pics of boat"


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats awesome, nice progression. Fishing and hunting kids always turn out the best IMHO of course.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

GO GATORS!!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

What a day for you to post this. I have been thinking alot about my little girl today is her 26th birthday!!!

now maried and living her own life, It's hard to let them go but we all do what we have to.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Very cool, but I'll save the UF jokes for a more appropriate time. 

Go Noles!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Great post. I love the pic of her surf fishing. She has that ''Yea, I know what I'm doing'' look. The great thing with girls is you can teach them to be tough and self sufficient, but they can still be all dainty and sweet. Besides, we all know Dad is always their favorite parent.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

*Sniff* They grow up so fast! :'( Congrats!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice post, really enjoyed. My daughter is 8 going on 18. She is not much for the boating and fishing thing but loves to go on the water and have fun. I have some time until she is off on her own but, I know how fast it is going to go, I am not lookinf forward to it at all. Again, great post and thanks for sharing, wish your daughter the best of luck in her new world.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats, I dread the day my 11yr old leaves for college! She is my fishing buddy, I will be lost with out her! keep your chin up dad!


















Great pics DAD!!!!


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

One of the best posts ever! I have to go home and hug my kid!


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Great post! I have a 1yr old and she loves to be in and around the water. Cant wait till she can outfish me.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm hearin ya guys.  My son Tom left home early this year and joined the Australian Army.  He completed his basic training and has been posted to Darwin, 4000kms from home (could'nt have been any further).

Its great to see them grow through childhood and then mature into young adults and go their own way, but geez its hard not seeing them every day.  I was so proud the day Tom marched out on that parade ground when he finished basic.   Hopefully will get to see him for 3 days next month.

People often say, 'enjoy your kids while they are home because it goes so fast', well I can honestly say they are bloody right, it's easy to get tied up with work and what not and the time just flys on by.  So go and give them a hug and kiss guys and just enjoy the time you have with them.

All the best to your daughter Brett.

Mick.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Go Gators Go!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I was waiting to see how long before the "D" man would show up...


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Sent my girl off to florida state about 10 years ago hardest thing I ever did,it looked like some body shook a circus train out over that campus !!!! I could'nt leave my [smiley=engel017.gif] there.MY wife on the other hand was elated,with me it was the trail of tears [smiley=1-tears2.gif] then I found out I had to move her stuff every summer [smiley=headbang2.gif]good times!


----------



## tailgator (Aug 17, 2008)

Great post and Pics Brett. My daughter is 5, she is getting into the fishing and loves to be in/on water. Its amazing how fast your child/children grow up. It seems that it was just yesterday that Paige was born.

Be VERY proud that she is going to UF. Its not an easy place to get in to.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

GO GATORS.

My little sister just finished off her Masters... Four years for her there aswell... It's been a few years now, so your daughter was entering, as my sis was leaving...

GO GATORS.

Very cool time lapse.
I'll be doing one of mine aswell... She's eight now.
And she ain't 'fraid of that water. 

Thanks fer sharin'.
I'm sure I'm diggin' up bones with this thread...


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Gator Alum here. Go Gators. 

It'll be the best times of her life. There is some pretty good fishing about an hour west of g-ville over in Cedar Key, Suwannee, Horseshoe and of course the Hatch.


----------



## jzalabak (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice post, saw the date was 08'.  My son just graduated UF last month and your pictures really hit home as I have a collage the wife put together of our many trips.  It was a long 4 years but now my fishing/hunting buddy's back and hey it doesnt hurt he cuts the grass either.     Congrats to the class of 2010, High School or College.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

great post! I have an 11mo boy who is in love with the water already!! I can't wait till I can buy him his first pole!! God bless you and your family!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

My wife is 5 months pregnant and we just found out we were having a little girl. I hope she loves the water just as much as I do!! Very cool post!


----------

